# Ich brauche dringend eine Beratung in Sachen Headset und Maus



## Dampfkartoffel (26. Juli 2014)

Hallo an alle und danke im Voraus!
Ich wollte mir ein neues Headset kaufen, wobei sich meine Preisvorstellung auf 35-70 € belaufen, und eine Maus für höchstens 25€. Freunde haben mir das Logitech G430 und das Logitech G35 als Headset empfohlen. Dazu habe ich mir auf etlichen Websites Rezensionen durchgelesen, doch kam immer zu sehr unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen, sodass ich mir nicht sicher genug bin. Es wäre Toll wenn mir jemand ein Headset und eine Maus empfiehlt. Beide werden hauptsächlich zum Gaming benutzt und sollten bequem sein.
MFG Dampfkartoffel


----------



## Batze (26. Juli 2014)

Also Headset kann ich dir wärmstens das Medusa NX 2.1 empfehlen. Also ich selbst habe das 2.1 und das 5.1 und bin super zufrieden mit.

Toller Tragekomfort, also kannst du echt stundenlang auf der Birne haben  sehr gutes Micro, spitzen Klang (für den Preis), sehr langes kabel, am kabel ein Leise/Laut Regler. Preis für das 2 er um die 25-30€. Also ist wirklich sehr zu empfehlen.
Hier mal Info Link zum 2.1 klick

Kann man auch gut bei Media Markt und so bekommen.

Bei Maus kann ich dir aktuell net so weiterhelfen, habe da immer noch meine Gute alte MX 518 von Logitec.  Eventuell bekommste die irgendwo noch günstig, dann zugreifen.


----------



## Dampfkartoffel (27. Juli 2014)

Super! Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Ich werde mich vielleicht sogar für das 5.1 entscheiden, denn ich habe gerade bei Amazon gestöbert und es für ca.40€ gefunden. Die Frage ist nur ist es diese 15€ wert?


----------



## Batze (27. Juli 2014)

Nein

Warum kann ich dir auch sagen. Ich habe ja beide, und 5.1 bei Kopfhörer ist ein schmarren.
Wer mir erzählen will, das man da wirklich aus irgendeiner Ecke im Kampfgetümmel aus 5.1 mehr raushört und vor allem blitzschnell reagieren kann, weil man da ein tapsen hinten rechts bei 5 Uhr gehört hat, der lügt. 
Und auch wenn du Musik hörst, über Kopfhörer 5.1 ist noch lange nicht das gleiche als wie über Boxen.

Sagen wir mal so, es ist Werbung.
Richtig lohnen tut es bei Kopfhörer nicht.

Allerdings bei dem Preis. 

Ich weiß jetzt nicht wo du wohnst, aber geh mal Test hören, also bei Media Markt, oder Saturn. Beide haben die beiden Kopfhörer meisten in der Auswahl.

Allerdings muss ich sagen, der 5.1 hat ein wenig mehr Bass wumms, nicht viel, aber etwas mehr. Was sich aber durch gewisse Regler nun auch beeinflussen läst.
Mit beiden kannst du aber extrem laut und auch noch ohne Klangverzerrungen, was ja bei voll Power manchmal ist, hören. Und das stunden lang.

Wie gesagt, preis/leistungs mäßig kenne ich nichts besseres.

Ansonsten meine Standard  Empfehlung bei Kopfhörer, wenn man mehr Geld hat. ****SENNHEISER****


----------



## Dampfkartoffel (27. Juli 2014)

Okay. Gut, dass ich noch mal gefragt habe. Ich gehe nächste Woche zu Saturn oder Mediamarkt bei dieser Gelegenheit werde ich die Kopfhörer ausprobieren.


----------



## McDrake (27. Juli 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Ansonsten meine Standard  Empfehlung bei Kopfhörer, wenn man mehr Geld hat. ****SENNHEISER****



Hab seit Jahren ein PC360.
Ist zwar ein nur "Stereo-Headset", hat aber ein besseren Surround-Sound als mein altes Medusa mit "richtigem" 5.1.

Ja, der Preis war happig. Aber ich wollt emal was richtig gutes als immer mal wieder was mittelmässiges.

Was den Tragekomfort angeht:
Unbedingt mal ein Syberia von Steelseries ausprobieren.
Dank dem zusätzlichen Bügel, wird das gesamte Gewicht abgefedert.
So was bequemes hab ich bis jetzt nicht mehr gefunden!


----------



## svd (27. Juli 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> [...]
> Was den Tragekomfort angeht:
> Unbedingt mal ein Syberia von Steelseries ausprobieren.
> Dank dem zusätzlichen Bügel, wird das gesamte Gewicht abgefedert.
> So was bequemes hab ich bis jetzt nicht mehr gefunden!



Übrigens morgen auf Amazon, ab 10:00 vormittags (Glück, wer Sommerferien hat), in der orangen Version, im Angebot.


----------

